# Recent Reads



## Courtney the smith (Nov 12, 2017)

Hello all you book furs xD

What was the last book, your current book, and the next one you have planned if you have one?

My last read was The Black Road by Mel Odom, a Diablo novel
Currently reading The Goblin Corps by Ari Marmell
Next book is planned to be Willful Child by Steven Erikson

I'm a pretty big fantasy girl and not huge on the Sci-fi but Erikson is one of my favorites so I am excited to read his sci-fi comedy


----------



## Scales42 (Nov 12, 2017)

Great read for both fantasy and history buffs.
The Temeraire series is about a dragon air force during the napoleonic wars.
Iam currently reading the third book in the series and already ordered the
4th one  I hope that one day, they will make a movie about the series, or perhaps 
a tv show


----------



## Sagt (Nov 13, 2017)

My last read book is possibly controversial, so I'll skip that one.

Right now I'm reading The 100-Year-Old Man Who Climbed Out the Window and Disappeared by Jonas Jonasson

Don't know what I'm reading next. Maybe Murder on the Orient Express by Agatha Christie, since the film is coming out soon (or has it already come out?).


----------



## Courtney the smith (Nov 13, 2017)

That's one interesting title Lcs. It sounds like it is a mystery book.

I've never heard of the Murder on the Orient Express, but the movie it is indeed out in theaters says local theater website.


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 13, 2017)

Past book I read( reread in this case) was the Lord of the Rings.
I'm currently reading a translation of the I Ching.
I don't know yet what I'll read next.


----------



## Ki3thrz (Nov 27, 2017)

My last novel was A Game of Thrones A Song of Fire and Ice by George R.R. Martin. I stopped reading ~half way as I was just not getting into it.
Currently I'm reading Cloud Atlas by David Mitchell. Quite the wordy piece, but I love it.
Next I'm planning on reading The Woman Who Would Be King by Kara Cooney.


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Nov 27, 2017)

Cory Doctorow - Walkaway (2017) - a near-future quasi-dystopian post-scarcity tale.


----------



## Mudman2001 (Nov 27, 2017)

Just finished with _The Ship that Searched _by Anne McCaffrey and Mercedes Lackey.  I need to dig though the the family library and see if I can’t find our one copy of _War Day_ by Whitley Strieber and James Kunetka.


----------



## Ashke (Jan 7, 2018)

This is a fantastic book if you love 80's nostalgia and geek culture. The world Cline has created in the near future could be one that becomes very possible, and it's addictive right to the end. I blew through this in a few days. The writing is sort of simple, more like a YA book, but it doesn't detract from the overall enjoyment.


----------



## charlesgray (Jan 8, 2018)

War and peace thanks to a college class


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 8, 2018)

If you thought classic liturature was hard to follow, try classical poetry:






Still, great so far, love the folklore and such, well written compared to what I thought it was gonna be.


----------



## charlesgray (Jan 8, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> If you thought classic liturature was hard to follow, try classical poetry:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey I prefer classical poetry compared to modern poetry.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 8, 2018)

charlesgray said:


> Hey I prefer classical poetry compared to modern poetry.



I' taking the piss, I like the Kalevala, I have no problem with how it's written, I've just been reading a lot of classical Greek stuff for history and, boy, that shit is tiring, to put it mildly.


----------



## charlesgray (Jan 8, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> I' taking the piss, I like the Kalevala, I have no problem with how it's written, I've just been reading a lot of classical Greek stuff for history and, boy, that shit is tiring, to put it mildly.


I can see that lol, but poems like howl by Ginsberg are the worst in my opinion.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 8, 2018)

Last book I read was The Cossack, a debut novel by a lady named KJ Lawrence.  It's an international intrigue tale.  I really enjoyed it.

Prior to that was Reasons to Stay Alive by Matt Haig, an autobiographical piece where he details his experiences with mental health issues.  That was a real eye-opener.  Once again, I'd recommend.


----------



## Broke_N (Jan 9, 2018)

Well, for the holidays I was getting back into the Discworld novels, and I recently finished up Soul Music, whose last 100 pages I had left standing. Honestly, if you enjoy fantasy interwoven with clever dialogue and plenty of jokes as well as stealth references, I highly recommend Terry Pratchett's books. The man was truly brilliant, and my main inspiration as a writer. I cannot praise his work enough for how many times it has made me laugh.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 9, 2018)

Broke_N said:


> Well, for the holidays I was getting back into the Discworld novels, and I recently finished up Soul Music, whose last 100 pages I had left standing. Honestly, if you enjoy fantasy interwoven with clever dialogue and plenty of jokes as well as stealth references, I highly recommend Terry Pratchett's books. The man was truly brilliant, and my main inspiration as a writer. I cannot praise his work enough for how many times it has made me laugh.


I met him once.  He was very funny in real life too.  Intimidatingly clever.


----------



## Broke_N (Jan 10, 2018)

You are a lucky lucky man.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 10, 2018)

Broke_N said:


> You are a lucky lucky man.


I know.  It’s one of my “privileged to be here” memories.


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 10, 2018)

This week I read Jan Needle's Wildwood, which is an entertaining satire for anyone who grew up with Wind in the Willows, (or indeed anyone with an interest in grassroots politics and mustelids, so it seemed inevitable I'd appreciate it).  It always used to bother me as a kid that the weasels, stoats and ferrets of the Wild Wood were cast as the antagonists by Kenneth Graeme with no real examination as to why, and that Toad is a downright unpleasant character yet is written sympathetically.  Wildwood rewrites some of the events from the original from the viewpoint of young Baxter Ferret and his weasel and stoat friends, who form an uprising of the working-class Wild wooders against the privileged River Bankers.  But it comes across as quite an affectionate tribute to Graeme's books and is more nuanced than that description sounds, since it is much of a satire on what inevitably goes wrong with these sorts of movement as it is a critique of the Victorian perspective of the original.


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 10, 2018)

I read the menu in a restaurant, my favorite part is when they showed pictures of the food


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Jan 10, 2018)

Held my attention


Spoiler


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 10, 2018)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Held my attention
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Have you read the graphic novel Maus? Seems like something that would read well with this.
I could be wrong though, I haven't started Maus yet, and I haven't heard of this one you've posted.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Jan 10, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> Have you read the graphic novel Maus? Seems like something that would read well with this.
> I could be wrong though, I haven't started Maus yet, and I haven't heard of this one you've posted.


Can't say I've heard of it but I'll look into it


----------



## Simo (Jan 10, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> Have you read the graphic novel Maus? Seems like something that would read well with this.
> I could be wrong though, I haven't started Maus yet, and I haven't heard of this one you've posted.



Oh, that's really quite good. I recall when it came out, in segments, in RAW comics, before being collected. Art Spiegleman is really amazing; I wish he hadn't stopped publishing RAW comics, as well, that was among the best things ever. (The large, oversize ones, in particular)

Raw (magazine) - Wikipedia

I'd love to have a whole set of these; I have maybe 5 issues? Huh, now, I shall have to re-read them.


----------



## MyMonkeyLife (Jan 13, 2018)

I found out about this comic when looking around past discussions, and I binged it in two days.

zoophobiacomic.com: Zoophobia - flat colors by @faustisse ! c:

I really hope the writer continues it, but looks very doubtful since that last page was back in 2016.


----------



## Rena-Fox (Feb 11, 2018)

MyMonkeyLife said:


> I found out about this comic when looking around past discussions, and I binged it in two days.
> 
> zoophobiacomic.com: Zoophobia - flat colors by @faustisse ! c:
> 
> I really hope the writer continues it, but looks very doubtful since that last page was back in 2016.


I think she's quitting Zoophobia in order to pursue her animation of Hazbin Hotel, if I'm not mistaken. I'm sorry. D: But you might be interested in that project, if you like her art style and storytelling. c:

I'm currently reading the Raised By Wolves series by Jennifer Lynn Barnes, and I'm on Trial By Fire right now. I hate how the romance with Chase is handled, but the werewolf lore is too good, honestly. That's the only reason why I read it.


----------



## Izzy4895 (Mar 7, 2018)

The last book I read: _Ever Since Darwin_ by Stephen Jay Gould.

Current book: _Guns, Germs, and Steel_ by Jared Diamond.

Next book: _The Rape of Nanking_ by Iris Chang.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 7, 2018)

been reading metro 2033 played the games and loved them so i wanted to read the original source. now im going after the witcher books


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 8, 2018)

Last year I read _The Black Gryphon_ by Mercedes Lackey (and its sequel, _The White Gryphon_).  I am not a fan of the Valdemar series personally, but these are set as a precursor to it.  Also, the gryphon Skandranon gets a lot of screen time (and POV) which provides a unique twist on what would otherwise be typical epic fantasy.

Recently I read _Ratha's Creature_ by Clare Bell.  It stars a cast of big cats (it's presumably set in an ancient, prehistoric Earth but that matters not) and it's a good source of inspiration for the stories I am working on personally.


----------



## rollingwolf (Mar 10, 2018)

Ian Dex Paranormal Police Detective.

In one book Ian takes to calling a potential suspect Shitfaced Fred. He doesn't know his name. His reasoning?

"Because he looked wasted and I like the name Fred"

Some fantasy series make you meditate on the nature of existence and all this deep stuff and some series have the words "Shitfaced Fred"


----------



## MetroFox2 (Mar 11, 2018)

Finally finished book 5 of Michelle Paver's 'Chronicles of Ancient Darkness'. Moving onto the 6th and final book, still my favourite series, gonna be sad to see it end.


----------



## Izzy4895 (Apr 1, 2018)

Last book: _The Rape of Nanking_ by Iris Chang.

Current book: _Testimony: The Memoirs of Dmitri Shostakovich_, as related to and edited by Solomon Volkov.

Next book: _Seven Pillars of Wisdom_ by T.E. Lawrence.


----------



## Simo (Apr 1, 2018)

Last Book: _Bandit Love_, Massimo Carlotto (Noir/Crime)

Current book: (re-reading) _Psychopathia Sexualis, _Richard von Kraft-Ebing, 12th edition, 1903

Next book: I have no idea! Probably something silly, maybe even some old Donald Duck/Uncle Scrooge comics. : )


----------



## FeatherGwynn (Apr 3, 2018)

Current Book: Sacrament by Clive Barker

Synopsis: Will Rabjohns, a gay man, becomes part of a metaphysical battle that will decide the fate of the animal kingdom and human kind against a supernatural hunter couple ... also there's a fox that possesses him.


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 3, 2018)

Current book: Thief of Time by Terry Pratchett


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 4, 2018)

ChromaticRabbit said:


> Cory Doctorow - Walkaway (2017) - a near-future quasi-dystopian post-scarcity tale.


I have this, but I have not read it yet. How do you like it?


----------



## Fyrekracker (Jun 30, 2018)

Just finished Shugo Chara vol. 1. It's a cute shoujo manga, great for when I need some cute/mindless fluff to get my mind off of more serious topics. 

I have every volume up to 9 (still need to buy 10 - 12) but I'm in no hurry to finish it. Like actual cotton candy, it's best to consume it in small doses.


----------



## Simo (Jul 21, 2018)

Thought I'd bring up this thread again, as it's been a while, and I enjoy hearing about what people are reading.

Current Book: The Book of Laughter & Forgetting, Milan Kundera (re-reading, actually)

Next Book: One Dimensional Man: Studies in the Ideology of Advanced Industrial Society, Herbert Marcuse (I always start this, bit it is a tricky work, and this time, I am going to finish it! )


----------



## Ravofox (Jul 21, 2018)

I'm reading a book about the early European exploration of Australia. Them dutch called us New Holland!


----------



## Marcl (Jul 22, 2018)

Previous read: Blade Runner. The first film is quite different from the book. While I liked the film's mood, I personally prefer the book.

The book that I'm reading next week: OK, that's going to be awkward. "Cała prawda o planecie Ksi", by Janusz Zajdel. The English title would be "The Whole Truth About Planet Ksi". I really like the guy's books. They're sci-fi short stories in which he deconstruced problems with totalitarian regimes. Fun fact, he got them published during communist era, managing to get over the censorship.

And because I usually get through his work very fast, then the next read: Animal Farm


----------



## Izzy4895 (Feb 25, 2019)

I have started reading Isaac Asimov’s _Foundation_ (it’s been a few years since I have read it).


----------



## Simo (Feb 25, 2019)

Current: _A Child Again_, Robert Coover (short stories) (actually, a kind of metafiction, or sort of morose parodies of fairy-tales gone horribly but very humanly wrong. A lot of entropy at play here; gets at the dark core of things)

Alternating with: Jane Jacobs, _The Death & Life of Great American Cities_


----------



## reptile logic (Feb 26, 2019)

Origin, by Dan Brown. Just finished it.


----------



## Dat Wolf (Feb 26, 2019)

Armada by Ernest Cline


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Feb 27, 2019)

Just started the comic series Die (as in dice). 
Die #1 | Image Comics
It's by Kieron Gillan, the writer behind The Wicked and the Divine, another wonderful series. 
There's only 3 issues out, but I'm already in love. It's described as goth Jumanji, and that's not wrong. 
Basically in 1991, a group of six teens start a homebrew dnd campaign that draws them into the game. Two years later, five of them come back. Flash forward to present, everyone's in their early 40s and trying to deal with the trauma, but end up face to face with the evil that they barely managed to escape all those years ago. 
It's dark and imaginative and incredibly compelling.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 3, 2019)

I'm Reading Stephen Baxter's Ultima at the moment.

It's about the search for an explanation for mysterious hatches that link distant worlds together, strange fields of 'kernels' from which terrible energy can be extracted and a transcendental nefarious force that is re-writing human history.


----------



## Simo (Mar 4, 2019)

A short story by Nathaniel Hawthorne, _*Young Goodman Brown*_. I've long found it to be among the best short stories in American literature, and have read it many times; the story of a strange night journey of a very pious man, who along his way sees a bizarre ceremony of fire and which-craft involving all the most righteous, proper and influential people of his village: it has the effect of shaking his very faith in humanity.

The final sentences of the tale always recur to me hauntingly: (Faith is the name of his Wife in the story)

"The next morning, young Goodman Brown came slowly into the street of Salem village, staring around him like a bewildered man. The good old minister was taking a walk along the graveyard, to get an appetite for breakfast and meditate his sermon, and bestowed a blessing, as he passed, on Goodman Brown. He shrank from the venerable saint, as if to avoid an anathema...

Had Goodman Brown fallen asleep in the forest, and only dreamed a wild dream of a witch-meeting?

Be it so, if you will. But, alas! It was a dream of evil omen for young Goodman Brown. A stern, a sad, a darkly meditative, a distrustful, if not a desperate man, did he become, from the night of that fearful dream. On the Sabbath-day, when the congregation were singing a holy psalm, he could not listen, because an anthem of sin rushed loudly upon his ear, and drowned all the blessed strain. When the minister spoke from the pulpit, with power and fervid eloquence, and with his hand on the open bible, of the sacred truths of our religion, and of saint-like lives and triumphant deaths, and of future bliss or misery unutterable, then did Goodman Brown turn pale, dreading lest the roof should thunder down upon the grey blasphemer and his hearers. Often, awaking suddenly at midnight, he shrank from the bosom of Faith, and at morning or eventide, when the family knelt down at prayer, he scowled, and muttered to himself, and gazed sternly at his wife, and turned away. And when he had lived long, and was borne to his grave, a hoary corpse, followed by Faith, an aged woman, and children and grand-children, a goodly procession, besides neighbors, not a few, they carved no hopeful verse upon his tombstone; for his dying hour was gloom."

-1846 edition of _Mosses from an Old Manse_


----------



## Izzy4895 (Mar 4, 2019)

Last book: _Foundation_ by Isaac Asimov

Current book: _Foundation and Empire_ by Isaac Asimov

Next book: _Second Foundation_ by Isaac Asimov


----------



## MetroFox2 (Mar 5, 2019)

Last book: Robert Harris' "Pompeii" - About a new Aquarius sent to the Bay of Naples to replace the old Aquarius who disappeared under strange circumstances.
Pretty good read, the final chapter was sliiightly underwhelming but, I still enjoyed it.

Current book: Megan Lindholm's "The Reindeer People" - Set during the Stone Age, it's a story about shamanic magic and the conflict between an old shaman, and a mother and her child.
Haven't started it yet, but I look forward to it. It'll give me my fix of Stone Age reading for a month or so.

Next Book: Vaino Linna's "Unknown Soldiers" - A novel about a group of Finnish machine gunners during the Second World War.
Obviously haven't started yet, but I look forward to it being something different.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Mar 18, 2019)

Got a few I'm reading at the moment. 

I recently started to get back into the Battletech books and am at The Price of Glory by William H. Keith right now. Also started on Fangs of K'aath by Paul Kidd which is a furry fantasy book and A Warrior Dynasty, which is about the rise and fall of Sweden as a major power.


----------



## larigot (Mar 18, 2019)

I'm powering through The Flashman Papers, which are the memoirs of a totally real victorian soldier.


----------



## xremeidiot (Mar 31, 2019)

I'm halfway through the first book of Harry Turtledove's _Worldwar_ series right now. *So many characters*.


----------



## redfox_81 (Apr 19, 2019)

Last book: _The Shrinking Man_ by Richard Matheson
Current book: _12 Rules for Life_ by Jordan Peterson
Next book: I’m not sure yet. Either _The Life Changing Magic of Tidying_ by Marie Kondo or _The Queen of Crows_ by Myke Cole


----------



## reptile logic (Apr 20, 2019)

I just read George Orwell's _1984_ again; first time since high-school. Well written, and very dark; a cautionary tale.


----------



## redfox_81 (Apr 20, 2019)

reptile logic said:


> I just read George Orwell's _1984_ again; first time since high-school. Well written, and very dark; a cautionary tale.



Such a fantastic read!


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 21, 2019)

I'm finishing up some light reading:


----------



## dragon-in-sight (Apr 21, 2019)

*Last Read*: the Sefer Raziel HaMalach translated by Giovanni Grippo


----------

